# One Vanderbilt: The latest addition to the New York City skyline



## julianna.widlund (8 mo ago)

For those of you who haven't heard of us, we are Civils.ai and we officially launched our Civil Engineering company blog 🎉🎉

Each week we will publish exciting contents on global construction projects, insights from our interviews with industry experts, event reviews, educational materials, and much more.

This week we are discussing the latest awesome release in the big apple: *One Vanderbilt skyscraper* 🏙

Our goal is to teach you about interesting facts, best practices, and highlight some cool feats of engineering in our modern world. Take a look at the article to learn more about architectural and structural features of the building as well as see photos from my visit!

Enjoy the reading and follow us to stay up-to-date on the industry!!

#construction #civilengineering #blog #content

One Vanderbilt: The latest addition to the New York City skyline


----------

